# Yugi vs Jaden vs Yusei



## Baroxio (Aug 3, 2011)

1.) Who is the better duelist.
2.) Who would win in a duel. 
3.) Who was most helpful in defeating Paradox in the Movie?
4.) Whose series was the best?
5.) Who had the most HAX?

Now, as for Number 2, the scenarios are:

Yugi vs Jaden
Yugi vs Yusei
Jaden vs Yusei

And Crazy Battle Yugi vs Jaden vs Yusei

For fun, repeat this with all of thier rivals (Seto Kaiba, Jack, etc.) and then with all their best friends (Jou, Crow, etc. ).

*EDIT: Also, repeat this with all of their villains.
*
No one word answers please.

And if you haven't seen the Yugioh Movie, here:


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yugi for nostalgia reasons, plus he's got the Egyptian God cards.  As far as the better series goes, the original is the best, with GX being a respectable #2.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 3, 2011)

5D's was the best series, and Yusei could probably pull the win.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 3, 2011)

So who contributed more to defeating Paradox?


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 3, 2011)

*Haven't finished the 5Ds series yet, so wont comment on the 5Ds stuff, for the most part. I'm only on like episode 16 so far. *

*Protagonists:*
1) Yugi Muto (not Yami Yugi), he doesn't need the Egyptian gods haxxness to be awesome and his ability to make unprecedented strategies to counter pretty much _anything_ is brilliant.
2) Yugi Muto / Yami Yugi, Jaden didn't face Yugi nor Yami at their peak... by the end of the series, Yami had the power to manipulate fate with his willpower, meaning he could pretty much draw _anything_ he needed at _any_ time (basically he's haxx). Meanwhile, Yugi I just see as a superior duelist when compared to Jaden, can't say anything more than that.
3) Jaden Yuki (without those face downs they would have been stomped harsh).
4) Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters.
5) Yami Yugi.

*Rivals:*
1) I'm guessing Chazz would be the Seto Kaiba? Hmm... I don't know, Chazz did pretty much beat Jaden in the last season and had defeated Aster... personally, I think Kaiba is over exaggerated as a duelist and really relies on his Blue Eyes too much. I give Chazz the edge as a better duelist, in my opinion, he's just more creative and doesn't rely on haxx cards like Seto.
2) Kaiba would win in a duel (especially if it's with his haxx cards in the anime / manga, also if he were to have Obelisk).
3) N/A
4) N/A
5) Seto Kaiba, easily.

*The Friend:*
1) Syrus Truesdale is a way better duelist than Joey, in my opinion. Joey just relies on luck, though he does go far with that mediocre deck he has... still, Syrus is a way better duelist.
2) Syrus would wipe the floor with Joey, especially season 4 Syrus.
3) N/A
4) N/A
5) I don't know, Joey does rely on hax luck cards but Syrus just has way better cards in general... no clue.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 3, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> *Haven't finished the 5Ds series yet, so wont comment on the 5Ds stuff, for the most part. I'm only on like episode 16 so far. *
> 
> *Protagonists:*
> 1) Yugi Muto (not Yami Yugi), he doesn't need the Egyptian gods haxxness to be awesome and his ability to make unprecedented strategies to counter pretty much _anything_ is brilliant.
> ...


True, Syrus IS better than Joey.

As for who the GX equivalent to Seto Kaiba would be, I honestly don't know. I mean, it's either Chazz, or Zane, or evil Johan or something.

Also, I suppose you wouldn't want to see the movie, since it takes place AFTER the 5Ds series, but thanks for commenting so far.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 3, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> True, Syrus IS better than Joey.
> 
> As for who the GX equivalent to Seto Kaiba would be, I honestly don't know. I mean, it's either Chazz, or Zane, or evil Johan or something.
> 
> Also, I suppose you wouldn't want to see the movie, since it takes place AFTER the 5Ds series, but thanks for commenting so far.


Zane would actually stand a chance against Seto too, I mean he has that ridiculous habit of top decking all three Cyber Dragons and a Power Bond...

Also, I've seen the movie and commented about it on my post. I thought Jaden did the best, in the long run, thanks to his face downs the three heroes actually stood a chance against Paradox. Although he seemed like the least relevant character there and the spot light was on Yusei throughout the movie.


----------



## hojou (Aug 3, 2011)

1.) Who is the better duelist: Yusei. He was able to beat Thor, Odin and Loki, when all three of them was on the field at the start of the duel. 
2.) Yugi because of hacks, if its actually base on their decks i would go with Jaden. Always + with E heros
3.) Haven't seen it
4.) Get pass the jokes  5D's had a solid story and action/ 
5.) Yugi

Now, as for Number 2, the scenarios are:

Yugi vs Jaden: That actually happen so Yugi
Yugi vs Yusei: Yugi (To keep the fan base happy. )
Jaden vs Yusei:Yusei ( Synchros recycle monsters more easily. )

And Crazy Battle Yugi vs Jaden vs Yusei: If all three would face each other i go with Yusei, his deck can easy recycle monsters to summon to synchros.

For Rivals I would go with Jack, in the end he became rational and friends with everything. Seto just straight up won't believe in magic, and that was pretty cool. As for friends, crow would be a better friend because his deck is actually more competitive then most characters in the series.


----------



## zer0light (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK-4JEETt88[/YOUTUBE]
by the way, after yusei says "i've come to this city to play a card game" you can hear jack atlus say "on motor cycles!"


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 3, 2011)

Jaden easily won that rap battle. Him and Yusei still have shitty shows however.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 3, 2011)

I like 5ds.


----------



## Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

Basically The original series is just superior in every way.


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2011)

Yusei > Atem > Some Jaden.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 3, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I like garbage.



To each his own.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 3, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Jaden easily won that rap battle. Him and Yusei still have shitty shows however.



This

Although 5D's has a great storyline.

GX however


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 3, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> To each his own.



Level7N00b we can't be friends if we have so many things not in common


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 3, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> 1.) Who is the better duelist.
> 2.) Who would win in a duel.
> 3.) Who was most helpful in defeating Paradox in the Movie?
> 4.) Whose series was the best?
> ...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 4, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> 1.) Who is the better duelist. *Yusei*
> 2.) Who would win in a duel.  *Yusei*
> 3.) Who was most helpful in defeating Paradox in the Movie? *Judai*
> 4.) Whose series was the best? *Yusei*
> ...


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 4, 2011)

I am surprise that no one said wrong section 
They had a similar thread to this .


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 4, 2011)

zer0light said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK-4JEETt88[/YOUTUBE]
> by the way, after yusei says "i've come to this city to play a card game" you can hear jack atlus say "on motor cycles!"



That was funny . Yugi -You got to be F***k kidding me
Jaden won the rape battle.
edit I almost forgot inbeforelock


----------



## mana2000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Protagonist:
1. Yusei, he used some random cards given from everybody in jail and still winning against someone who cheated.
2. Yusei. JunkDoppel/Quickdraw>E-Heroes>Magicians. And Yusei has plot shield as strong as Judai and Yugi, so their deck will decided the winner.
3. Yusei. Judai can't do anything without Yusei's Junk Gardna and Yugi can't do anything without Yusei's Gold Sarcophagus-wannabe that let Yugi brings Dark Magician.
4. DM and 5D's are tie for me.
5. Yusei again. He has ****ing done time travel in that movie, saving Judai and made them can settle their score with Paradox.

For the rivals: JACK ATLAS

For the best friends: Crow because that mother****ing Blackwings.

For the heroine: Aki shows Asuka and Anzu how to duel.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Gx had the best cards .


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

there is only 1 good thing that came out of yugioh
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiyH4QS8nCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

I never did figure out the GX rival. Was it Chazz? Was it Zane? Was it Aster?

Smh


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I never did figure out the GX rival. Was it Chazz? Was it Zane? Was it Aster?
> 
> Smh



Thats why GX didn't have a very great rivalry like the original and 5Ds.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 4, 2011)

I totally forgot about Ass-ter as a rival. 

Oh well. Did anybody notice that Jaden Yuki activates Yugi's card, and Yugi compliments him on it? Watch the 4th part of the movie:

When Yugi plays 2 face down cards, the only one he activates later is Black Spiral Force.

And of the three face down cards prior to that, one of them is Stardust Mirage, which Yusei played on his first turn.

Another one of those cards has to be Neos Spiral Force.

Leaving only one card for Jaden to play, Flute of Summoning Kuriboh.

De-Fusion shouldn't have been activated by Jaden, but by Yugi! It's the only card in his era! 

The only explanation for this is either that the creators of the movie were lazy and attributed everything that has to do with Fusion to Jaden, or they realized this, but let it pass so Jaden could seem more useful to the battle.

What do you guys think?

And also, who contributed the LEAST to Paradox's defeat?


----------



## The810kid (Aug 4, 2011)

as far as the who would win in a duel and better duelists real world mechanics probably Yusei but three ways duel isn't set in stone. As far as plot mechanics the movie implied that Yugi is the greatest duelist of the verse even with Yusei having the spotlight so plot will probably favor Yugi in those two regards. Jaden imo shined the brightest(although Yugi's first turn was epic) in the duel with paradox and Yusei looked the weakest even though they tried to make him to be the hero in the end which seemed forced his head wasn't in the game and he need Yugi and Jaden to raise his moral. As far as Hax haven't saw enough of 5DS. As far as the order I like them in DM then 5DS then GX


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Gx had the best cards .



Blackwings, quikdraw/dandy lion and plant burns all solo the shit outta GX 

Surprised not locked


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 4, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Did anybody notice that Jaden Yuki activates Yugi's card, and Yugi compliments him on it? Watch the 4th part of the movie:
> 
> When Yugi plays 2 face down cards, the only one he activates later is Black Spiral Force.
> 
> ...



I don't suppose anyone wants to answer this?

*shamelessselfbump*


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 4, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I don't suppose anyone wants to answer this?
> 
> *shamelessselfbump*



To be perfectly honest jadens deck has more potential than both of yusie and yugi's, he's just missing one card, one card that would wreck the shit out about 90% of everything else, blackwings included 

Given what I've seen though he was shamelessly gimped in the duel...


----------



## Engix (Aug 4, 2011)

Jaden was beat by Yugi in the last episode of GX, but i like Yusei more so he wins


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

Exodia OBLITERATE! 

Kaiba solo's FINISH HIM  And this is why everyone is fodder after yugioh


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 4, 2011)

GX had a bunch of different rivals. The overall best was probably Zane.


----------



## hojou (Aug 4, 2011)

GX brought alot of cards  thunder king raoh, lightsworn , heros, super poly , DAD, Light and darkness dragon, cyber dragon


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

hojou said:


> GX brought alot of cards  thunder king raoh, lightsworn , heros, super poly , DAD, Light and darkness dragon, cyber dragon



5D's brought synchro's accels, speed cards, and a whole bunch of other shit.


----------



## mana2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Blackwings, Infernities, Plants, Junk/Quickdraw, and Temporal Machine Gods want a word with you.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

yugi has heart of the cards were if hes loosign he asspulls a win .


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> 1.) Who is the better duelist.
> 2.) Who would win in a duel.
> 3.) Who was most helpful in defeating Paradox in the Movie?
> 4.) Whose series was the best?
> ...


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

yugi can fuse a magic  card with a monster to decompose your mothrfuckeing monsters.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 5, 2011)

surprised there wasn't a villain section.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

hey guys atem revives a monster kills it an says it was YOUR monster YOU lose LP


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 5, 2011)

hammer said:


> hey guys atem revives a monster kills it an says it was YOUR monster YOU lose LP


what about atem playing a field card, attacking it, and having it's destruction affect the opponent adversely? 



The810kid said:


> surprised there wasn't a villain section.





Editing...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 5, 2011)

An equip spell, the full moon that stays on the field even after the monster it was equipped to is destroyed. Yugi has his monster attack that equip spell and it beaches all of Mako's monsters.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

Atem summons an endless supply of kuriboh


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 5, 2011)

Legally Atem was pretty far from amazing without shit that made no sense and weren't concievably part of the rules. Yusei could beat him without any trouble at all using normal rules.

Asspulls activated is pointless as anyone could cheat and serves no purpose what so ever.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 5, 2011)

Yusei could bring out Shooting Quasar Dragon by flying into outerspace.

It would awe Jaden and Yugi so much, they died from the awesomeness of it. Yusei automatically wins.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 5, 2011)

hojou said:


> GX brought alot of cards  thunder king raoh, lightsworn , heros, super poly , DAD, Light and darkness dragon, cyber dragon



The mere presence of synchros makes 5ds the most important expansion to the series to date.


----------



## Light (Aug 5, 2011)

Yusei: Go Shooting Quasar Dragon!!
Jaden: Go E-Hero Divine Neos
Yugi: Go Obelisk Slifer Ra Exodia Horakthy.

Yusei and Jaden shit their pants. Yugi wins flawless victory. Problem?

Also the original is still the biggest because they introduced most archtypes including fusions and rituals. Also the new one and their numbermonsters are better.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 5, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Yusei: Go Shooting Quasar Dragon!!
> Jaden: Go E-Hero Divine Neos
> Yugi: *Go Obelisk Slifer Ra Exodia Horakthy.
> *
> ...



Yusie uses solem judgement 

Yugi is fucked


----------



## Light (Aug 5, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Yusie uses solem judgement
> 
> Yugi is fucked



Yugi uses dark bribe .


----------



## Engix (Aug 5, 2011)

You guys should really should watch the movie where all 3 meet.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

kuriboh+multiply seriusly no way to beat that shit


----------



## Light (Aug 5, 2011)

hammer said:


> kuriboh+multiply seriusly no way to beat that shit



dark hole and heavy storm.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> dark hole and heavy storm.


for every kuriboh that dies 5 more will take its place


----------



## Light (Aug 5, 2011)

hammer said:


> for every kuriboh that dies 5 more will take its place



Well heavy storm takes out multiply then without that Kuriboh will get stormed. And if all else fails just destroy it before it activates.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Aug 6, 2011)

Yugi wins. He's the original, the better duelist and possesses the HEART of THE CARDS


----------



## Engix (Aug 6, 2011)

Suicune said:


> Yugi wins. He's the original, the better duelist and possesses the HEART of THE CARDS



What main character in Yu Gi Oh character doesnt have that i believe so i win crap


----------



## hammer (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Well heavy storm takes out multiply then without that Kuriboh will get stormed. And if all else fails just destroy it before it activates.



yugi plays a trap card from his hand disabling that card cause he can.

this is the dude that make a guy role a 7 on a six sided die your point is invalid.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 6, 2011)

Is Yusei _that_ good of a duelist? I haven't completely finished the show, but can he really beat Yami with the three Egyptian gods (with their abilities in the anime / manga) as well as get past his ability to draw _anything_ at _anytime_?

I'm confused, instead of King of Games does Yusei turn into Jesus of Games or something?

Oh and concerning the villains, no one can defeat end game Bakura's deck.


----------



## hammer (Aug 6, 2011)

DEATH

fucking hax


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Hell Yugi is even in their history books about being the legendary duelist that is unmatched. If he was in 5D then all the villains will be owned more easily.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 6, 2011)

hammer said:


> DEATH
> 
> fucking hax


Wrong deck.


----------



## hammer (Aug 6, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wrong deck.



still hax


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2011)

Yugi combines Mammoth Graveyard with The Living Arrow card to kill your Shooting Quasar Dragon from the inside 



Engix said:


> What main character in Yu Gi Oh character doesnt have that i believe so i win crap



Kaiba.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> Is Yusei _that_ good of a duelist? I haven't completely finished the show, but can he really beat Yami with the three Egyptian gods (with their abilities in the anime / manga) as well as get past his ability to draw _anything_ at _anytime_?
> 
> I'm confused, instead of King of Games does Yusei turn into Jesus of Games or something?
> 
> Oh and concerning the villains, no one can defeat end game Bakura's deck.



Yusei does Yugi level crap legally. He also beat 3 monsters stronger than the egyptian god cards simultaneously. His deck is also far superior than Yugi's and can legally win matches with a deck full of crap that he just got and has zero tactics built in.



DarkLord Omega said:


> Hell Yugi is even in their history books about being the legendary duelist that is unmatched. If he was in 5D then all the villains will be owned more easily.



No Yugi would get his ass kicked so much it isn't even funny. Yugi's win's are barely ever legal, and his deck is absolute shit when used legally. Z-One would rape his shit so much it isn't even funny.

Also Yusei was called the strongest ever duelist in the future beyond his own (so much that a person wishing to save the world using duelling skills basically cloned him, Yugi's title doesn't mean to much in comparison.)

Yugi gets wanked FAR far too much, without cheating with completely made up rules his deck wasn't all that great.


----------



## hammer (Aug 6, 2011)

yugi wins because his ruels>actual rules


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Yusei does Yugi level crap legally. He also beat 3 monsters stronger than the egyptian god cards simultaneously. His deck is also far superior than Yugi's and can legally win matches with a deck full of crap that he just got and has zero tactics built in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yugi still wrecks his shit so


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 6, 2011)

So what if the rules were made up? Yugi still won. That's all that really matters.

Even by the time of GX he was still ranked the #1 duelist.  So, whatever his methods, tehy obviously work.

I wonder, can we use Supreme King Jaden? He had actual powers.


----------



## hammer (Aug 6, 2011)

seiusly yugi makes people role a 7 on a six sided die you cant beat him.

he probobly can make a shadow game saying you cant draw magic cards or else you get a penalty game and not put magic cards in his deck.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So what if the rules were made up? Yugi still won. That's all that really matters.
> 
> Even by the time of GX he was still ranked the #1 duelist.  So, whatever his methods, tehy obviously work.
> 
> I wonder, can we use Supreme King Jaden? He had actual powers.



Anyone could win with made up rules ANYONE. That doesn't make someone special in anyway shape or form. 

Yusei Pretty much outclasses him in every respect duelling wise.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I haven't seen 5D's so I can't speak on that.

But if you're crying bullshit on Yugi's feats, he might as well not even be here. That's all his accomplishments are.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 6, 2011)

Yusei would be no different from Yugi if they were switched when the time the original series came out they didn't follow the rules accurate to the card game. Saying Yugi cheats because the original didn't follow the accuracy of the game still doesn't take away that he would be a great duelist if plot demands him to duel to the new rules.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Yusei would be no different from Yugi if they were switched when the time the original series came out they didn't follow the rules accurate to the card game. Saying Yugi cheats because the original didn't follow the accuracy of the game still doesn't take away that he would be a great duelist if plot demands him to duel to the new rules.



You use feats, that is all. Since the writers would make th main character win in any situation. If Yugi performed the same way he did in DM in 5D's he would lose. He doesn't have the deck or any known feats skill wise to duel at that level. Anything else is simply hyperbole.

Hence why Yusei is the superior duelist.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 6, 2011)

Jaden should get that .

What a load of overpowered shi that was.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Jaden should get that .
> 
> What a load of overpowered shi that was.



Yusei would still avoid it since the synchro destroyers operate in a similar manner.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> You use feats, that is all. Since the writers would make th main character win in any situation. If Yugi performed the same way he did in DM in 5D's he would lose. He doesn't have the deck or any known feats skill wise to duel at that level. Anything else is simply hyperbole.
> 
> Hence why Yusei is the superior duelist.



Your saying that with a deck of synchros that he will lose? lololol



> Also Yusei was called the strongest ever duelist in the future beyond his own (so much that a person wishing to save the world using duelling skills basically cloned him, Yugi's title doesn't mean to much in comparison.)



Wrong, the ep never said that. Z-one said that he was a legendary hero of his time. Being a hero isn't the same as duelist.


----------



## mana2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Except Judai suddenly has his manga Heroes in his extra deck (we uses anime Judai right?), super poly won't help him that much. At most he can use super poly to summon Neos Knight.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Your saying that with a deck of synchros that he will lose? lololol
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, the ep never said that. Z-one said that he was a legendary hero of his time. Being a hero isn't the same as duelist.



Umm yes it is why do you think he copied his deck to fight against monsters destroying the world. Think it through. Plus Yugi with syncro's would still get his ass kicked by Yusei. Yusei has actually displayed better duelling skills plus Yusei has an absolute top tier deck of syncro's. Either way Yugi gets wrecked, only someone wanking Yugi would think otherwise. You go by feats not fanfiction.

Yusei pretty much invented delta accel synchro in zones timeline. The strongest duelling technique in the verse ignoring Zexal surpassed by only Yusei himself with limit over accel syncro.


----------



## hojou (Aug 6, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I haven't seen 5D's so I can't speak on that.
> 
> But if you're crying bullshit on Yugi's feats, he might as well not even be here. That's all his accomplishments are.



Then you need to watch 5Ds. Yusei face against Thor, Loki and Odin, all three gods at the same time and won. Let me copy and paste there effect from the anime. 


Thor- Once per turn, you can select 1 monster your opponent controls. Negate the effects of the monster and this card gains the negated effect(s) until the End Phase. If this face-up card is destroyed and sent to the Graveyard, you can Special Summon it from the Graveyard during the End Phase. If this card is Special Summoned from your Graveyard, you can inflict 800 damage to your opponent.


Odin- Once per turn, you can activate this card's effect. If you do, all face-up Divine-Beast-Type monster(s) you control become unaffected by the effects of Spell and Trap Cards until the end phase. If this face-up card on the field is destroyed and sent to the Graveyard, you can Special Summon it during the End Phase. If this card is Special Summoned from your Graveyard, you can draw 1 card.

Loki-Once per turn, when this card attacks and your opponent activates a Spell/Trap Card during your Battle Phase, you can negate its activation and destroy it. If this face-up card on the field is destroyed and sent to the Graveyard, you can Special Summon it during the End Phase. If this card is Special Summoned from the Graveyard, you can select 1 Trap Card in the Graveyard and add it to your hand. 

here is just a sample of what just happened in that episode Link removed


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

Please tell me the people saying yugi > yusei are joking 

Quickdraw/dandy lion look it up, yugi can only pucker his butthole in prep for the rape the deck would hand him


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Umm yes it is why do you think he copied his deck to fight against monsters destroying the world. Think it through. Plus Yugi with syncro's would still get his ass kicked by Yusei. Yusei has actually displayed better duelling skills plus Yusei has an absolute top tier deck of syncro's. Either way Yugi gets wrecked, only someone wanking Yugi would think otherwise. You go by feats not fanfiction.
> 
> Yusei pretty much invented delta accel synchro in zones timeline. The strongest duelling technique in the verse ignoring Zexal surpassed by only Yusei himself with limit over accel syncro.



Because his deck saved the world so it would make sense to have the same deck. And in the movie even Jack and Yusei respect Yugi's duelist skills as Legendary.

Yusei: "That would be the duelist once said to be the strongest in duel monster history, Yugi Moto."

Jack: "What I would give to fight him once."

Like I said, if Yugi was alive during the timeline of 5D then he would have no problem wrecking ppl shit.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Because his deck saved the world so it would make sense to have the same deck. And in the movie even *Jack and Yusei respect Yugi's duelist skills as Legendary.*
> 
> Yusei: "That would be the duelist once said to be the strongest in duel monster history, Yugi Moto."
> 
> ...



So your going to use plot and writer fap to support your argument 

I suppose you'd like to tell us all how yugi would be able to respond to any of the combination moves yusei has made in his series, or how for that matter yugi would avoid being otk'd by a syncro rush? This is the OBD so PIS is of course not an exceptable answer.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Yusei is infinitely the better duelist of the three. He took on Immortals, Gods, Emporers, and a Unicorns and he still came out on top. Yugi always pulls some magic gayshit like dark magician has the power of friendship he can save me from an attack when I'm about to lost. Yusei also lost the least. And Yusei is cooler and has the best deck with the more powerful monsters. Yusei can literally counter everything Yugi does and Jaden is fodder.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Yusei is infinitely the better duelist of the three. He took on Immortals, Gods, Emporers, and a Unicorns and he still came out on top. Yugi always pulls some magic gayshit like dark magician has the power of friendship he can save me from an attack when I'm about to lost. Yusei also lost the least. And Yusei is cooler and has the best deck with the more powerful monsters. Yusei can literally counter everything Yugi does and *Jaden is fodder*.



If he had an omni-hero deck he would be the strongest of the three 

Instead he has a neos deck...scum of all scum...


----------



## hojou (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNe4TWQZpik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> If he had an omni-hero deck he would be the strongest of the three
> 
> Instead he has a neos deck...scum of all scum...



His Neos deck is actually pretty cool. And he has Yubel on his side. In the last ep of his series he faced Yugi and Atem but no winner was decided. Only reason I say he sucks is because he made Neos attack Slifer that had 5000 ATK points. I like Neos Yubel and Divine Neos though.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> So your going to use plot and writer fap to support your argument
> 
> I suppose you'd like to tell us all how yugi would be able to respond to any of the combination moves yusei has made in his series, or how for that matter yugi would avoid being otk'd by a syncro rush? This is the OBD so PIS is of course not an exceptable answer.



Yes I'm going to use it because it says it in the movie and canon. Yusei has the better deck no argument there, but he and Jack still respects Yugi has a legendary duelist. Movies words>your words


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> His Neos deck is actually pretty cool. And he has Yubel on his side. In the last ep of his series he faced Yugi and Atem but no winner was decided. Only reason I say he sucks is because he made Neos attack Slifer that had 5000 ATK points. I like Neos Yubel and Divine Neos though.



Neos are an ok deck but omni-hero decks...are the sex. You just cant do anything to dat absolute zero 




DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes I'm going to use it because it says it in the movie and canon. Yusei has the better deck no argument there, but he and Jack still respects Yugi has a legendary duelist. Movies words>your words



You seem to forget where we are jack ass, this is the OBD. Feats and logic>>>>>the movies word

You can kindly see your way out of my obd now


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Neos are an ok deck but omni-hero decks...are the sex. You just cant do anything to dat absolute zero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butthurt are we, can't admit that Yugi's skills are slightly superior to Yusei 



hojou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNe4TWQZpik[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome find


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Butthurt are we, can't admit that Yugi's skills are slightly superior to Yusei



Avoiding the subject because you have no argument are we?


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Butthurt are we, can't admit that Yugi's skills are slightly superior to Yusei
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome find



No Yugi is not superior to Yusei in anyway. Yusei has better cards, abilities, and he doesn't pull shit out of his ass like Yugi.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> No Yugi is not superior to Yusei in anyway. Yusei has better cards, abilities, and he doesn't pull shit out of his ass like Yugi.



Lol the defusion combo yugi used to win in that vid is still illegal


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> No Yugi is not superior to Yusei in anyway. Yusei has better cards, abilities, and he doesn't pull shit out of his ass like Yugi.



Of course Yusei has better cards, I'm not denying that, but the writers and the movie suggests that Yugi is the better duelist.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Of course Yusei has better cards, I'm not denying that, but the writers and the movie suggests that Yugi is the better duelist.



Ok you just failed an argument. You even said earlier that Jack and Yusei respect Yugi as the king of games. They never said anywhere Yugi can beat them in a duel. Also going by feats and things the duelist have shown Yusei can beat Yugi.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Of course Yusei has better cards, I'm not denying that, *but the writers and the movie suggests* that Yugi is the better duelist.



Again...the obd doesn't care about this, go to the naruto battledome or MvC if you want someone to give a shit about this 

You must spread rep before giving to shine monkey...


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Lol the defusion combo yugi used to win in that vid is still illegal


De-Fusion is quick-play so it's not illegal.

And anyway yugioh is impossible to judge in the battledome or wateva, in reality is mostly about the cards not the player, but in the anime characters basically have 'power levels. and can win regardless of the cards they have. So to know who would win out of the three of them cannot be decided. But in reality, Yusei has the better cards since his are the newest.

But I prefer Yugi since I didn't really watch much of GX or 5D's


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> De-Fusion is quick-play so it's not illegal.



He activated it from his hand during the battle phase, on the first turn he drew it...


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Again...the obd doesn't care about this, go to the naruto battledome or MvC if you want someone to give a shit about this
> 
> You must spread rep before giving to shine monkey...



Lol I'm gonna give rep to you too.  Also Yusei has also done better things than Yugi.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Lol I'm gonna give rep to you too.  *Also Yusei has also done better things than Yugi.*



The best part is that he's done things people who actually play the game can do...his deck was top tier for a while before the tcg broke it...


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> The best part is that he's done things people who actually play the game can do...his deck was top tier for a while before the tcg broke it...



Well I mean the coolest thing Yugi did was beat Zorc. Yusei on the other hand flew, became one with a dragon, beat Gods Emporers Immortals and Unicorns all while looking cool while doing it.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Well I mean the coolest thing Yugi did was beat Zorc. Yusei on the other hand flew, became one with a dragon, beat Gods Emporers Immortals and Unicorns all while looking cool while doing it.



I'm pretty sure the crimson dragon >>> all of yugioh DM

Didn't jaden beat that sacred beast fusion that was stronger than the gods to?


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes I'm going to use it because it says it in the movie and canon. Yusei has the better deck no argument there, but he and Jack still respects Yugi has a legendary duelist. Movies words>your words



Jack also said he wanted to fight him and they've never even seen him duel so retarded argument is retarded. We go by feats nothing else.



Disaresta said:


> I'm pretty sure the crimson dragon >>> all of yugioh DM



TBF you don't even need the crimson dragon to pull off what he did. Accel and delta accel are all possible without it. But Crimson dragon is insanely hax considering Yusei can time travel at will.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I'm pretty sure the crimson dragon >>> all of yugioh DM
> 
> Didn't jaden beat that sacred beast fusion that was stronger than the gods to?



Eh the monster in actuality isn't that  strong. It only gains 10,000 ATK during your turn but during the opponents turn it goes back to 0 so there are plenty of ways to beat it. Jaden IMO was a too happy fail of a duelist that only one because of plot most of the time. Like when he fought Zane and when he was hungry so he couldn't see straight. They should've let him starve.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Ok you just failed an argument. You even said earlier that Jack and Yusei respect Yugi as the king of games. They never said anywhere Yugi can beat them in a duel. Also going by feats and things the duelist have shown Yusei can beat Yugi.



Yes cause the writers and movie shows that they respect him. 
Yugi is like Michael Jordan of Yugioh. No matter how good you are, you can't beat the legend. Since you wanna go by feats, now if you can find me a feat Yusei made that is superior of Yugi beating Dartz who had the Orichalcos and Divine Serpent we'll talk.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Jack also said he wanted to fight him and they've never even seen him duel so retarded argument is retarded. We go by feats nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> *TBF you don't even need the crimson dragon to pull off what he did. Accel and delta accel are all possible without it.*



I'm willing to concede to this 




DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes cause the writers and movie shows that they respect him.
> Yugi is like Michael Jordan of Yugioh. No matter how good you are, you can't beat the legend. Since you wanna go by feats, now if you can find me a feat Yusei made that is superior of Yugi beating Dartz who had the Orichalcos and Divine Serpent we'll talk.



Your not even worth the neg, and by the by, yugi beat dartz with card's that were total plot and never incorporated into the tcg, making the hole ark filler


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes cause the writers and movie shows that they respect him.
> Yugi is like Michael Jordan of Yugioh. No matter how good you are, you can't beat the legend. Since you wanna go by feats, now if you can find me a feat Yusei made that is superior of Yugi beating Dartz who had the Orichalcos and Divine Serpent we'll talk.



Bullshit feat from cheating is worthless. And your really are just a blind fanboy. Your blatantly making shit up.

Let's see Yugi beat Z-One oh wait he can't without cheating not even with Synchro's if we use his actual skills without cheating.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Bullshit feat from cheating is worthless. And your really are just a blind fanboy. Your blatantly making shit up.



Next he'll try to site the first yugioh movie


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it was filler since it still showed Atem's skills 

Plus he defeated Atem who was the king of asspulls. By real life Yusei has the better deck and will stomp Yugi, but in anime Yugi is superior. 

lol at being a blind fanboy, if I was then I would of said Yugi is superior in every way.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes cause the writers and movie shows that they respect him.
> Yugi is like Michael Jordan of Yugioh. No matter how good you are, you can't beat the legend. Since you wanna go by feats, now if you can find me a feat Yusei made that is superior of Yugi beating Dartz who had the Orichalcos and Divine Serpent we'll talk.



When Yusei fought Halldor and and defeated all 3 Nordic gods at the same time. Or how about when he defeated Goodwin with 1 life point then turned into a dragon and killed the great evil. Or maybe when Yusei fought himself as Z-one and made energy from around the world come into stardust dragon and destroy Ark cradle.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> *Doesn't matter if it was filler* since it still showed Atem's skills





> *Doesn't matter if it was filler*





> *Doesn't matter if it was filler*





> *Doesn't matter if it was filler*



Fuck it, I'm negging him


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Doesn't matter if it was filler since it still showed Atem's skills
> 
> Plus he defeated Atem who was the king of asspulls. By real life Yusei has the better deck and will stomp Yugi, but in anime Yugi is superior.
> 
> lol at being a blind fanboy, if I was then I would of said Yugi is superior in every way.



No your entire arguement of Yugi winning is by cheating, which doesn't count. If they had a current match now in the show it would be unlikely he would win considering he would have to play by the rules and playing by the rules with his deck against yusei would mean he'd at least lose if not out right get his ass kicked.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> No your entire arguement of Yugi winning is by cheating, which doesn't count. If they had a current match now it would be unlikely he would win considering he would have to play by the rules and playing by the rules with his deck against would mean he'd mean he'd at least lose if not out right get his ass kicked.



I could go to walmart and buy a structure deck, then proceed to beat yugi without editing it at all.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> No your entire arguement of Yugi winning is by cheating, which doesn't count. If they had a current match now it would be unlikely he would win considering he would have to play by the rules and playing by the rules with his deck against would mean he'd mean he'd at least lose if not out right get his ass kicked.



Yes, but we aren't using RL rules. The video that someone posted earlier tells that even Yugi could win against Yusei.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I could go to walmart and buy a structure deck, then proceed to beat yugi without editing it at all.



His deck was unusable shit that required ass to work which is why I lauh when people consider him the best duelist.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 6, 2011)

Firstly, his name is Judai, not Jaden. Anyone who calls him Jaden deserves to be burned. And having watched all three series, it goes something like this:

1.) Who is the better duelist - Yami, but I suppose Yugi follows him with that.
2.) Who would win in a duel - Yusei as he has the best deck
3.) Who was most helpful in defeating Paradox in the Movie? - Yami/Yugi
4.) Whose series was the best? - Yami/Yugi
5.) Who had the most HAX? - Yusei

As far as talent goes however, it'd go something like this.

Yami > Judai > Yusei > Yugi


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes, but we aren't using RL rules. The video that someone posted earlier tells that even Yugi could win against Yusei.



Your actually going to use that as a basis for your argument. Please continue, I haven't lol'd enough yet


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Yes, but we aren't using RL rules. The video that someone posted earlier tells that even Yugi could win against Yusei.



Only way Yugi can beat Yusei is if he goes underwater to get his exodia cards and drowns. . Do you have any supporting evidence that Yugi can beat Yusei? Yusei can counter everything Yugi does and as you asked I posted feats and all of them are better then Yugi beating filler Dartz.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Only way Yugi can beat Yusei is if he goes underwater to get his exodia cards and drowns. . Do you have any supporting evidence that Yugi can beat Yusei? Yusei can counter everything Yugi does and as you asked I posted feats and all of them are better then Yugi beating filler Dartz.



But Yugay is teh bestest!!!! Herp Derp!


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> He activated it from his hand during the battle phase, on the first turn he drew it...


Yes...you're allowed to do that.

You can use quick-play spell cards from your hand during your own battle phase, but not from your hand during your opponents turn.

Those are basic rules.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Yes...you're allowed to do that.
> 
> You can use quick-play spell cards from your hand during your own battle phase.



no your not...what tournaments have you been playing at...probably none 

Quick plays dont even have the casting speed of a trap card


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> no your not...what tournaments have you been playing at...probably none



Well actually you can but it's not like Yugi is gonna win anyway.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Well actually you can but it's not like Yugi is gonna win anyway.



I dont think so... 

In all the shit I've been to quick plays must be set for one turn before they can be activated, though they can be activated during your battle phase after that, same as with a trap card. If you play it from your hand however it ends the battle phase and puts you into main phase 2. That's why no one runs them...


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> no your not...what tournaments have you been playing at...probably none
> 
> Quick plays dont even have the casting speed of a trap card





Disaresta said:


> I dont think so...
> 
> In all the shit I've been to quick plays must be set for one turn before they can be activated, though they can be activated during your battle phase after that, same as with a trap card. If you play it from your hand however it ends the battle phase and puts you into main phase 2. That's the way it's suppose to happen at least...


Ok...so you don't know the rules of yugioh but are debating about it pretty intensely...wow.

Go read the rules.




The rules didn't 'change'. Those were always like that. They can be used like traps or spells and can be used from your hand in your own battle phase.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Ok...so you don't know the rules of yugioh but are debating about it pretty intensely...wow.
> 
> Go read the rules.
> 
> ...





> Quick-Play Spell Cards are a type of Spell Card with a Spell Speed 2, and can be activated from the player's hand during any Phase of their turn, as well as during the opponent's *turn if they are Set.*



Thank you for proving me right 

You think I dont know the rules to a game I played as a semi-pro 



> In all the shit I've been to quick plays must be set for one turn before they can be activated, though they can be activated during your battle phase after that, same as with a trap card. If you play it from your hand however it ends the battle phase and puts you into main phase 2. That's why no one runs them...



You should have read this before trying to grow a big e-penis 

When I said they weren't as fast as traps I was of course referring to counter traps, which are used in place of quick play spells  they have spell speed 3 so no need to check.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Thank you for proving me right
> 
> You think I dont know the rules to a game I played as a semi-pro



Actually I just noticed. Mystical Space Typhoon is a quick play and when I play Yuioh, see other people play yugioh, or watch the shows sometimes they use it as soon as they get it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg...

Go read the rules AGAIN.



> Quick-Play Spell Cards are a type of Spell Card with a Spell Speed 2, and can be *activated from the player's hand during any Phase of their turn*, as well as during the opponent's turn if they are Set.



You're a semi-pro? What the hell. Go play on GBA/NDS/PSP.

Spell Speed 2 = Traps/Quick-Play Spells

Spell Speed 3 = Counter Traps

Quick-Play spells can be used from your own hand in battle phse or any phase in YOUR turn, but to use in opponents turn they must be set first.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> omg...
> 
> Go read the rules AGAIN.



You twit...I said you can play it from your hand during the battle phase, it ends the battle phase though and puts you into main phase 2, how dull are you. Come at bro, your not winning an argument you dont know anything about 

You got a web cam bro, I'll duel you if you need proof I got no probs dusting off my black wings


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> You twit...I said you can play it from your hand during the battle phase, it ends the battle phase though and puts you into main phase 2, how dull are you. Come at bro, your not winning an argument you dont know anything about


It does not end the battle phase. They can be used in the battle phase. I play on duel network against people everyday. And play on psp, which has auto rulings.

Are you serious? Please just go play somewhere before arguing. You are just wrong.

Maybe rules did change for you, when is the last time you played?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> It does not end the battle phase. They can be used in the battle phase.* I play on duel network against people everyday. And play on psp*, which has auto rulings.
> 
> Are you serious? Please just go play somewhere before arguing. You are just wrong.
> 
> Maybe rules did change for you, when is the last time you played?



Lol so you dont play tournament then  cool story bro

Asking me to sign up for his retarded web site  I'll bite just this once


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG this has to be a joke right? Are you just messing with me? These are basic rules. Read the rulebook that comes with decks even, or something. PLease just go play or read or look it u then reply please.

All these emoticons and responses you post are just making you look stupid. Please learn the rules.

I can't believe it.

Spell cards can only be used during your main phase.
Quick-play spells can be used during any phase.

I can attack with a fusion, use de-fusion from hand and attack with fused monsters. hose are basic rulings.

I can't believe this. 

You're semi-pro? Really?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not arguing for who wins or whose the better duelist but


> So your going to use plot and writer fap to support your argument



So basically you don't like it that other characters praise Yugi's dueling skills?In universe he is recognised as one of the greatest duelist, from the other two duelist in this thread including one of whom plays legally, so clearly inuniverse Yugi has lots of skill even if legally most of the shit he does, does not make sense. People who play legally don't consider Yugi a hack or cheater, the original anime did'nt follow the rules but in accordance to the later stuff his skill needed to be kept as good.

This is'nt hyperbole when it comes from two characters who have no reason to lie, if Yugi is legendary in universe for his skill then he's damn good. Regardless, the winner of this thread should be determined by feats, being legendary and at one point the greatest in universe won't stop characters who come after from surpassing them. The OBD does accept character statements as long as they are not hyperbole.

If Yusei has better feats then he should win, just means he's a greater duelist than a legendary one.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

In tourneys when you use mystical space typhoon during your battle phase does it end it? I haven't been to tourneys I just play locally.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you Tranquil Fury, Lets not forget that Yugi beat someone who was confirmed to have been using his Millennium Item to actually change the universe's will to draw exactly the card he wanted at any time.


----------



## Engix (Aug 6, 2011)

I havent seen people debate about Yu gi oh since i was in elementry school, this brings back memories


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Thank you Tranquil Fury, Lets not forget that Yugi beat someone who was confirmed to have been using his Millennium Item to actually change the universe's will to draw exactly the card he wanted at any time.



And Yusei beat someone who can look into the future by attacking all 3 of his God's at one time. Where are you going with this?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 6, 2011)

Yugi is still a god mode sue and I should start 5Ds, Yusei sounds .


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> And Yusei beat someone who can look into the future by attacking all 3 of his God's at one time. Where are you going with this?



And that person's eye is the same as Pegasus which Yugi/Atem beat.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> And that person's eye is the same as Pegasus which Yugi/Atem beat.



Yugi beat Pegasus by constanly switching back and forth between personalities. Yusei on the other hand was at a disadvantage because when the battle started 2 god cards were already on the field. Halldor couldn't see what card Yusei was gonna draw but he knew what move he was gonna make next.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Yugi beat Pegasus by constanly switching back and forth between personalities. Yusei on the other hand was at a disadvantage because when the battle started 2 god cards were already on the field. Halldor couldn't see what card Yusei was gonna draw but he knew what move he was gonna make next.



Indeed, he was. Lets not forget that this is a standard duel and not a riding duel so Yusei doesn't have Shooting Star Dragon 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n3dGy7oqiE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAjQh8YhwU0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> In tourneys when you use mystical space typhoon during your battle phase does it end it? I haven't been to tourneys I just play locally.



If you play it from your hand yes

He went offline right when I finish setting up for his BS site


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

If Yusei doesn't have Shooting Star Dragonthen he uses Majestic Star Dragon. Yusei rapes any way you try to put it. Also does it still end the turn if you play it onthe field then use it?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> If Yusei doesn't have Shooting Star Dragonthen he uses Majestic Star Dragon. Yusei rapes any way you try to put it. Also does it still end the turn if you play it onthe field then use it?



To bad Majestic Star Dragon only comes when Yusei is in a serious situation.


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> To bad Majestic Star Dragon only comes when Yusei is in a serious situation.



You're saying that like Yusei wouldn't be in a serious situation if he fights Yugi. No one ever said he would beat him with ease just that Yusei would beat him.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> If you play it from your hand yes
> 
> He went offline right when I finish setting up for his BS site



No i didn't. what are you talking about?



ShineMonkey said:


> In tourneys when you use mystical space typhoon during your battle phase does it end it? I haven't been to tourneys I just play locally.


It doesn't. He doesn't know the rules.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> If Yusei doesn't have Shooting Star Dragonthen he uses Majestic Star Dragon. Yusei rapes any way you try to put it. Also does it still end the turn if you play it onthe field then use it?



So long as it was set during the previous turn(like you would a trap) then no it wont end the phase.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

> Example #1:
> Player A activates "Dark Hole."
> Player B chains "Imperial Order."
> Player A chains "Mystical Space Typhoon" from his/her hand.
> ...


There is no mention ANYWHERE that activating a QP spell card in the battle phase ends the batle phase. No card ends a phase without specifically stating it.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> There is no mention ANYWHERE that activating a QP spell card in the battle phase ends the batle phase. No card ends a phase without specifically stating it.



I suppose I can concede though grudgingly 

I guess I wouldn't know since no one uses quickplays outside of the big 2 

Even if I'm mistaken on one ruling doesn't me I dont know the rules butthurt.

EDIT: Oh asked your buds on the site..guess what...they said your full of shit


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I suppose I can concede though grudgingly
> 
> I guess I wouldn't know since no one uses quickplays outside of the big 2
> 
> Even if I'm mistaken on one ruling doesn't me I dont know the rules butthurt.




After all of your stupid emoticons and arguing now you say this?


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Cmon now guys let's not turn this into a shitstorm.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2011)

anyway, final post.

i asked about your ruling on a thread on this forum.

read your answers here.



you wont be happy with the results.



> There's no ruling like that quoted one. It's bogus.


 


> LOL that's the most random incorrect thing ever
> where did he even get that from o_O


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> anyway, final post.
> 
> i asked about your ruling on a thread on this forum.
> 
> ...



I wonder if you understood what I was saying 

When I said spells would end the battle phase I meant that they would do so after you have already attacked once during that battle phase? Argument over misunderstanding??? Only of course if played from your hand. There is a big difference from what I was mis-relaying before.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 6, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yugi is still a god mode sue and I should start 5Ds, Yusei sounds .



5D's is basically the G gundam of Yugioh, it all legally makes sense card game wise but everything else is cranked up to 11. Yusei's duel with Antimony is just all kinds of all awesome. They duel over a sun the opponent does a delta accel synchro said sun explodes causing a supernova and than a black hole. This is some of the end of series shit that goes on. 

Also the side characters all get a fair bit of character development in this (the signers anyway), and Jack and Yusei have some awesome duels (the ova duel is well worth the watch). Definately up their with Kaiba's and yugi's(I personally preferred them as some of aiba's and yugi's duels really dragged). It basically got me back into yugioh despite the fact I had grown up and it was a children's card game show.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2011)

Realistically, Yusei. The game just moves a lot faster than it did back in the day. Although Yugi has things like Black Luster Soldier - EotB, and pretty much most banned spells...Jaden has nothing...Yusei just has more synergy in his deck. 



Disaresta said:


> no your not...what tournaments have you been playing at...probably none
> 
> Quick plays dont even have the casting speed of a trap card



You don't know how to play the game, do you? That's one of the most basic and key rules known by all TOURNAMENT PARTICIPANTS.



Disaresta said:


> You twit...I said you can play it from your hand during the battle phase, it ends the battle phase though and puts you into main phase 2, how dull are you. Come at bro, your not winning an argument you dont know anything about
> 
> You got a web cam bro, I'll duel you if you need proof I got no probs dusting off my black wings



No. You really don't. Semi-pro? Even amateurs have a better grasp on the rules.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 6, 2011)

Please stop the name calling, if you cant avoid the ignore the person.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2011)

mana2000 said:


> Except Judai suddenly has his manga Heroes in his extra deck (we uses anime Judai right?), super poly won't help him that much. At most he can use super poly to summon Neos Knight.



Anime Super Polymerization's strength goes far beyond card games.



"...and by its explosion, everything shall perish!"

Sorry for the shitty quality but it's actually not that easy to find GX subbed.  i took the screens from Episode 155 which i found here.


I trust the subs since that's exactly what Yubel said (more or less) in the dub.

Super Polymerization would also be what Jaden used to fuse himself with yubel.

Basically, the card seems to be able to fuse anything. It can merge people with duel spirits or collapse the fabric of space.

That's why I said it was overpowered.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 7, 2011)

Those saying Yugi's style is outdated to when the card game didn't use real life rules he's had two duels against top tier opponents with up to Date rules in Jaden and paradox and performed great in them both.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Anime Super Polymerization's strength goes far beyond card games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but the Crimson dragon controls time and is likely at least star level (it is in fact a constellation of stars) and you can use it to erase people from existence. Crimson dragon is way more hax.



The810kid said:


> Those saying Yugi's style is outdated to when the card game didn't use real life rules he's had two duels against top tier opponents with up to Date rules in Jaden and paradox and performed great in them both.



Yusei defeat people whose deck is far more hax than either of those hence why he is a superior duelist.


----------



## hammer (Aug 7, 2011)

since when dose a qp magic card act as a trap it in the sense you MUST wait


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 7, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Herp!





tari101190 said:


> Derp!



Alright so after looking into it yes I was wrong about 1 ruling, doen't mean I'm not better at the game then both of these sad excuses. You don't even post in this section yet you goaded me into a dick measuring contest. I've the perfect solution though, again remember I'm admitting to my wrong here, ready for the solution here it is...

Blocked 

Consider it a cease and assist for you as well, any more pms or visitor messages and i'm reporting you, have a nice day 

/shitstorm

P.S. I apologize to all OBDers for my disgraceful actions in this thread, it will not happen again


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, my thread turned into a shitstorm. 

I recognize the HAX that is Yusei's deck (I play the 2011 Yugioh DS game), but I thought Yami's first turn against Paradox was pretty good--the best first turn out of the three IMO (Judai would have won the best first turn award, but then I realized that he activated Yugi's De-Fusion as if it was his in the movie and Yugi complimented him on it ).

I think that the Movie shows us that Yugi can still do well even when he's playing by the rules. He brought out Dark Magician, Dark Magician Girl, boosted the Dark Magician's strength by that of the Dark Magician Girl, and can still place down 2 face down cards. That's a hard combo to beat without serious HAX, and being Yugi, the two face down cards could be anything.

I do however recognize that Yusei has some pretty decent dueling feats himself, though I hate Speed Duels with a passion. Yugi's deck probably wouldn't work too well without the ability to pull out whatever card you wanted. Yusei's deck on the other hand is the epitome of balanced and powerful. But there are numerous ways to fuck him over. Specifically, a good Macro Deck.  Hell, a decent beatdown deck of any kind has the potential to F*** him over if he doesn't get the cards he wants. Of course, being Yusei, he pretty much always does (the only times he doesn't are in the games, and he's still formidable even then--unlike Yugi who is WAY less formidable without "heart of the cards" BS in the games).

But I don't think the Polar Gods or the Earthbound Immortals or the Merklords (the only opponents I'm up to date on) are as strong as the original Egyptian Gods. If he had those three on his side, I don't think he'd lose against Yusei at all.

Unless it was a Speed Duel with Speed World.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 7, 2011)

I missed out on a yugioh shitstorm

Who doubts Super Polymerization?!


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 7, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I missed out on a yugioh shitstorm
> 
> Who doubts Super Polymerization?!



It's was much worse then that, I blame my self for taking the bait and being generally butt hurt at petty insults 

They weren't even OBDers, just two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who came to show their penis size


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 7, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> It's was much worse then that, I blame my self for taking the bait and being generally butt hurt at petty insults
> 
> They weren't even OBDers, just two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who came to show their penis size



Who won

no homo


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 7, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Alright so after looking into it yes I was wrong about 1 ruling, doen't mean I'm not better at the game then both of these sad excuses. You don't even post in this section yet you goaded me into a dick measuring contest. I've the perfect solution though, again remember I'm admitting to my wrong here, ready for the solution here it is...
> 
> Blocked
> 
> ...



I've posted here for years, and considering you didn't even know that simple rule, you likely aren't. 



Disaresta said:


> It's was much worse then that, I blame my self for taking the bait and being generally butt hurt at petty insults
> 
> They weren't even OBDers, just two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who came to show their penis size



Irony.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 7, 2011)

> This message is hidden because Seto Kaiba is on your ignore list.



See how quickly it fixes things :33


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 7, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> See how quickly it fixes things :33



Please show me how to use the ignore list


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 7, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Please show me how to use the ignore list



Simple, go to profile click on user list and hit ignore list, this technique is unmatched and impossible to beat, even unknown and alita quiver before it 

To answer the question I was wrong in the end, but we all looked like jackasses when all was said and done


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 7, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Simple, go to profile click on user list and hit ignore list, this technique is unmatched and impossible to beat, even unknown and alita quiver before it
> 
> To answer the question I was wrong in the end, but we all looked like jackasses when all was said and done


Looks like my thread is turning into a veritable fountain of knowledge.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 7, 2011)

Negged the proper parties. Repped the proper parties. Now all is just and right in the OBD.

We can move on.


----------



## Light (Aug 7, 2011)

So we all agree Yusei wins yes?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, his cards are just too good. As much as it pains me to admit...I DO think if Yugi were put into the modern era he'd surpass Yusei though. The thing about the first generation of duelists is that they were game masters, period.


----------



## mana2000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> But I don't think the Polar Gods or the Earthbound Immortals or the Merklords (the only opponents I'm up to date on) are as strong as the original Egyptian Gods. If he had those three on his side, I don't think he'd lose against Yusei at all



Just continue watch 5D's until the end and you'll see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 how Yusei survived and defeated 5 Temporal Machine Gods TWICE which each of those Temporal Machine Gods can't be destroyed with battle and card effect and has ridiculous effect when they attack or being attacked (like Sandaion who gives 4000 damage to opponent if it attacks or being attacked)




With that feat, I'm pretty sure Yusei can survive against 3 Egyptian God cards.

Edit: So anyone think that Yuma can surpass Yusei in the end??


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> It's was much worse then that, I blame my self for taking the bait and being generally butt hurt at petty insults
> 
> They weren't even OBDers, just two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who came to show their penis size


Erm... Seto is an OBDer and he's been around here more than you have, so take your over-inflated arrogance down a few notches.


----------



## Light (Aug 8, 2011)

And here comes the shitstorm.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2011)

There is no shitstorm to be had.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 8, 2011)

mana2000 said:


> Just continue watch 5D's until the end and you'll see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He may do card hax wise but from what I've (which probably isn't much) he's a pretty terrible duelist.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, Yuma is not a good duelist, because the show is geared towards the beginners, it takes a new route than its previous incarnations.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 8, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Negged the proper parties. Repped the proper parties. Now all is just and right in the OBD.
> 
> We can move on.



Did you know putting you on my ignore list blocks your negs? 

In all seriousness though I deserved it 

I asked my own friends and even they said I was wrong, inserting foot in mouth now 

I apologize seto I've just never seen you post in here before


----------



## pikachuwei (Aug 9, 2011)

why does yusei have better cards than yugi? Because Yusei is the 3rd gen (or watever) of Yu-gi-oh and thus has better cards to choose from, as the card makers arent stupid enough to make next gen cards weaker than previous gen cards or people won't buy them. Derp.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 9, 2011)

-Gladiator Beast War Chariot
-Skill Drain
-Solemn Judgment
-Divine Wrath
-Ancient Gear Beast
-By Order of the Emperor
-Dark Illusion
-Light Imprisoning Mirror
-Shadow Imprisoning Mirror
-Pulling the Rug

Yusei will be screwed if Yugi has any of these, but yeah Yusei will win if the cards they have are the same. If Yugi has 5D's cards though, the Signers will have to find another Dragon


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2011)

if yugi was able to remake his deck like he did at battle city he would win for pure bs reasns


----------

